# Were you fat, but your doctor never said anything?



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

When I weighed... *sigh* this is really hard, but...220 lbs...my doctor, strangely, didn't say anything. It makes me kind of mad, even though I knew I was fat and needed to lose weight, my doctor said nothing. Shouldn't doctors say something? I know they don't want to offend people, but it's kind of their job to help patients. What if I hadn't known the health risks of obesity? I wish my doctor had said something, or even tried to help me lose weight. 

:no

has anyone had the experience of being quite obese, yet your doctor said nothing?


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

They should warn patients and educate them about healthy eating unfortunately many doctors know zilch about healthy eating which is why many doctors are as sick as normal people which says a lot.

Don't depend on your doctor to tell you what you need to do. You need to educate youself. Learn about healthy foods, learn about glycemic index, learn about healthy fats, find a sport which suits you and then get it on. Losing weight is no mystical thing if you know what to do you will lose weight sooner or later. If you are serious about losing weight I can give you some hints.


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

I think if doctors work with a new patient, they are more likely to address immediate concerns and problems. They might me less likely to address your weight if you went in for a cold instead of a routine checkup, for example. Doctors *will* notice your weight, but are more focused on how that extra weight may be affecting your health. They look for problems like high blood pressure or diabetes.

If you had a regular doctor you visited and you gained the weight quickly, I would think they would bring it up. Unfortunately doctors are more concerned about our more immediate or critical illnesses.

Along with age comes weight gain, and unfortunately this is the norm in a lot of areas in the United States. Doctors may view their patients weight as a result of lifestyle choices, where change is often prescribed but rarely followed, it's a waste of energy. You risk making the patient uncomfortable or self-conscious about something that may not actually be bothering them. Some people appear to suffer few actual health problems from being over weight.

Isn't this what doctors are for though? Shouldn't they be addressing problems so obvious and known to cause problems in human health? Do they really think it's ok left to our schools, media, and big business? I don't think patients should need to ask for help with weight, but it should be offered to everyone.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine never did mainly because I was younger and I had no problems they needed to address. I'm still a fatty but and I haven't been to the Doctors in a long time but I wouldn't be surprised if they brought it up since I know my health has gone down the crapper the past few years


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I've struggled with my weight since I was 11, I understand how ****ty it can be. I've told myself this is the year I finally face this demon. I've been exercising since February of last year. It is so, so hard. It's been coming off slowly, but it's coming off. My goal is to weigh 150. I have a long way to go, but I'm much better than when I started. It really is a battle, one that many lose. I can't lose, I won't let myself.


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

It sounds like you are pretty committed. What are you doing now to lose weight?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Exercising, and pretty much telling myself no to anything that tastes good. lol.


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

this is one of my favorite informative threads on weight loss and diet http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2522955


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

it's not the doctors' job to tell you to lose weight unless you go to him/her about it or if it's beneficial to help with some ailment


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

Who in their right mind these days would tell a woman she's fat?

If you tell your wife or girlfriend you'll never, and I mean NEVER EVER EVER, hear the end of it.

If you tell a co-worker, she'll try to get you fired for sexual harassment.

If you're an M.D., she'll call the medical boards and try to bring complaints against you for being prejudiced against fat people. 

In these cases constructive criticism is a completely no-win situation.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

Mack Swain said:


> Who in their right mind these days would tell a woman she's fat?
> 
> If you tell your wife or girlfriend you'll never, and I mean NEVER EVER EVER, hear the end of it.
> 
> ...


Yep x10. People tried to sue airlines because they were too fat and had to buy two seats. Seats on airplanes are so cramped even for regular people. I would be pissed if they sat me next to an obese person who was taking up more of my seat than I was.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

When I was fat, my parents sometimes got me to exercise because there's a family history of heart disease. But I didn't do it regularly because I was fat and lazy. 

What finally got me doing it regularly was a thing we had to do in a high school biology class where we did some stuff like walking up and down the stairs and measuring heart rate, breathing rate, etc. and combining it all to get some kind of 'fitness score'. Then we had to write our score on the board. When I got my score, I compared it to other people's scores and realized that I had the lowest score in the class. I was so ashamed that I didn't even write my score on the board. I started exercising that evening. In my first year of university I was able to exercise more and finally made the transition from fat to not fat.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> When I weighed... *sigh* this is really hard, but...220 lbs...my doctor, strangely, didn't say anything. It makes me kind of mad, even though I knew I was fat and needed to lose weight, my doctor said nothing. Shouldn't doctors say something? I know they don't want to offend people, but it's kind of their job to help patients. What if I hadn't known the health risks of obesity? I wish my doctor had said something, or even tried to help me lose weight.
> 
> :no
> 
> has anyone had the experience of being quite obese, yet your doctor said nothing?


at what weight is someone considered obese? medical doctors 
( such as myself )dont care about societys view on weight. they.....um we are only concerned about weight if it can pose a threat to your health. i see many people in my clinic who are on the heavy side but that dosent mean they are unhealthy.

iam a doctor, iam smart,people who are not doctors are not smart,i know what iam talking about,everyone should write down what i say cause i have MD at the end of my name.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How tall are you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My Doc will just quietly say something like "exercise and diet might be a good idea for you" while he is examining me. I'm not fat, just a tad "chubby". Last time I saw him I weighed 15 pounds less than usual and he didn't give me the subtle "exercise and diet" line this time. So, I guess I passed the test.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

tyleote said:


> this is one of my favorite informative threads on weight loss and diet http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2522955


Thank you for this link. It's very interesting, especially because I've asked all these questions a countless number of times :boogie


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

tyleote said:


> this is one of my favorite informative threads on weight loss and diet http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2522955





Ohnoes2191 said:


> Thank you for this link. It's very interesting, especially because I've asked all these questions a countless number of times :boogie


Just bear in mind some of the info in there is very broscience-y at best, particularly in regards to nutrition, otherwise some good info in there


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Obese is a body mass index (height and weight) of 30 or more. There are many bmi calculators on the internet.

You are not a doctor. :roll


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

Doctors overlook diet and nutrition most of the time. It's the elephant in the room for many health problems here in the States. They're trained to write you a script and shove pills down your throat, so, 9 times out of 10, that's what they do.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> iam a doctor, iam smart,people who are not doctors are not smart,i know what iam talking about,everyone should write down what i say cause i have MD at the end of my name.


I read this statement a few times to try and pick up the sarcasm, but I couldn't. You're starting to sound a little pretentious aren't ya buddy ?

DOCTORS DON'T KNOW EVERYTHING ! I have an MD degree too. Don't mean bollocks !

With that said, the OP should stop looking to others for blame. Does your diet involve eating lots of fruits and veggies while also getting sufficient quantities of protein ? Do you exercise everyday ? Have you been checked for thyroid, or cortisol problems ? I've lost 50 pounds this year using the above method and I have "fat genes".


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Im not obese, but when I had a lisp the doctor waited for me to mention it which annoyed me, I think theres too much of a focus on todays world to not offend people which is sad, I have someone privately to help me with my voice and they mention things that I do bad which is good since most of my problems are down to technique, my voice if I could speak perfectly (technically) would still be wierd but id be more accepting of it, the point of that long paragraph is to say private helpers seem to be more willing to point out your problems.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

My docter grab my *** cheek and he like lose's some weight i felt violated haha


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> My docter grab my *** cheek and he like lose's some weight i felt violated haha


I don't think that's appropriate.. That's a problem :sus


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am fat, and my doctor says nothing.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> My docter grab my *** cheek and he like lose's some weight i felt violated haha





Ohnoes2191 said:


> I don't think that's appropriate.. That's a problem :sus


yea it is a problem. the problem is his doctor is not a doctor. hes one of those scam artists that pose as doctors just to cop a feel or two on his patients. like the door to door dentist who would put people under and feel em up while they were knocked out. or the guy going door to door giving free breast exams.

http://blogs.kansascity.com/crime_s...oortodoor-dentist-was-a-fraud-police-say.html

http://www.wtsp.com/news/article/224017/58/Fake-breast-exam-doc-gets-year-in-jail


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Doctors are humans too and they simly find it awkward to bring up weight. And let's face it at 220 you _know_ you need to loose without being told so.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Christina123 said:


> Doctors are humans too and they simly find it awkward to bring up weight. And let's face it at 220 you _know_ you need to loose without being told so.


They're supposed to be professionals and it is their responsibility to let people know. Some people may not realize how much of a risk extra weight poses.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I guess some doctors assume you know when you've gotten a bit on the heavy side & leave it up to you to do something about it. Some doctors that're more healthy picky than others will bring it up though. 

Example. I don't mind admitting this but I'm 16, 5'8 & weigh 245 pounds. My regular doctor doesn't say anything about my weight. Matter of fact, a couple of ladies that have taken my blood before said that I have a pretty figure since my weight does even out with my height. 

Now the other one I sometimes see but not often is VERY stingy about weight. When I see her, she nags on & on about my weight.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

They aren't trying to be unkind--it really IS dangerous to carry extra weight.


----------



## voodoo child (Dec 12, 2011)

*..*

Well you certainly have the motivation to loose the weight and I would say that's all you need good luck


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> When I weighed... *sigh* this is really hard, but...220 lbs...my doctor, strangely, didn't say anything. It makes me kind of mad, even though I knew I was fat and needed to lose weight, my doctor said nothing. *Shouldn't doctors say something?* I know they don't want to offend people, but it's kind of their job to help patients. *What if I hadn't known the health risks of obesity?* I wish my doctor had said something, or even tried to help me lose weight.


Doctors don't say anything for a number of reasons:

1. There is no need to state that which is blatantly obvious. I know I'm overweight & don't feel the need to have an M.D. confirm what I am fully aware of.

2. Frankly, if someone didn't know the health risks of obesity, they'd have to be exceptionally dumb. My GP could have said:

-"Karl, do you realize that obesity puts you at risk for numerous health problems?"

-My response could have been: "Yeah, I know, that's why I'm here to get pills to reduce my blood pressure & cholesterol that are too high because I weight too much, you dumb a**!"

3. If a patient wants help losing weight odds are they're going to bring up the issue. It sounds ridiculous & condescending to point out to patients that they weigh more than they should. Should doctors tell smokers that smoking is bad just in case they missed that message over the last several decades?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

You know, if you lost weight, you might not need the pills. Just a thought.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> 2. Frankly, if someone didn't know the health risks of obesity, they'd have to be exceptionally dumb.


Yes. We live in the United States. Enough said.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> You know, if you lost weight, you might not need the pills. Just a thought.


Yes, I'm fully aware of that fact. Seeing how my BP & cholesterol levels were just dandy when I was down to 172# it's almost certain I wouldn't need medication if I were willing to exercise & change my diet. As a college-educated 38-year-old I've acquired such knowledge over the decades.

Ironically, when I first saw this particular GP in 2003 I was 246#. Guess what Dr. Genius gave me? Zyprexa. Is there any drug more likely to cause more weight gain that this pill from hell? At 246# I came to him for the issue of high blood pressure. I expressed concern about the weight gain risk of Zyprexa. Dr. Genius simply dismissed my concerns with "not everybody gains weight on it." 6 weeks later I was 25# heavier & he decided that perhaps Zyprexa wasn't the best choice. I would have liked to suggest he play Russian Roulette, as not everybody ends up with lead in their head. With other meds he helped pork me up all the way to 289#, my all time record high.

This doc, who's slender himself, takes a patient who already has high BP due to excess weight and then proceeds to give that patient meds that are well known for causing weight gain. If he met an alcoholic I can only guess he'd take his new buddy out for a drink.

You want a doc who will help you lose weight. I'd have be thrilled if he didn't seem to be on an all-out mission to make me as fat as possible!:mum


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was overweight as a child up until 2nd grade. My doctor said I'd probably lose the weight, and I did. I've never been overweight since though. I think that if I were a doctor, I'd bring it up without being rude. I know obesity leads to many health issues and can cause an early death. I definitely encourage a healthy lifestyle (even though I admit I'm not always the healthiest myself). That talk with a patient, although potentially awkward, could lead to an important change in someone's life.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I wouldn't really call you overweight. You were growing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was chubbeh.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> They're supposed to be professionals and it is their responsibility to let people know. Some people may not realize how much of a risk extra weight poses.


No one is that stupid:b


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Christina123 said:


> No one is that stupid:b


People need to be reminded of that all the time, otherwise they end up in McDonnalds on the way back to home.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Christina123 said:


> No one is that stupid:b


I think that some people think "Oh, that won't happen to me." Also, some people who are obese have binge eating disorder, and find it hard to gain control over their eating even if they want to.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Christina123 said:


> No one is that stupid:b


*sings* I'm an American girl...

I live in the land of teh stoopid.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

When I was fat my doctors and dentists never mentioned my weight. Funnily enough it was my optometrist who said I should lose weight. I guess they thought it was obvious, and it really was; it was just that my optometrist had the guts to tell me to actually go do something about it.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I don't think a dentist or optometrist would mention weight. That's funny! lol.

Maybe because you can notice weight gain with your eyes? lol.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> *sings* I'm an American girl...
> 
> I live in the land of teh stoopid.


England girl here. Americans are not that thick.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

If you know you are overweight, why are waiting for your doctor to tell you, and what would you gain from it. I see no reason for doctors to comment on weight, unless you gained it rapidly from your last visit, or went for a checkup.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I don't think a dentist or optometrist would mention weight. That's funny! lol.
> 
> Maybe because you can notice weight gain with your eyes? lol.


Doctors can see cholesterol in the tiny veins and arteries in the back of your eye. If you have an unusually high amount of cholesterol buildup there they will probably mention you should should watch your diet better and lose some weight.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

That sounds unfortunate that doctors in the states are like that. In Australia they seem to act appropriately most of the time. I can assure you that for example I've already had some training in talking to patients about touchy issues like weight for example or alcohol/drug use.

I'm not sure what goes on in the US, but here we're taught to be pretty gentle about informing them they need to lose weight or whatever. Infact if you're clever enough you can manage to get them to say it without going "well you need to lose weight".
----------------
More important issue here is that if you know you're overweight or obese you shouldn't need anybody else to realise you need to do something. You acknowledge that you know you are at least overweight. So if you do nothing, it is most certainly NOT your doctor's fault.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If I want to be "helped" to lose weight, I'll ask. If you have a TV, you have a bunch of jerks harping on this all day every day. If a person is obese and doesn't know it, a mirror might be more helpful than having their doctor (the one person most people need to be able to trust and respect) being a creepy jerk trying to dictate their lives to them. And most people I know of own at least one mirror.

I would take a doctor's unsolicited suggestion that he should "help" me lose weight the same way I'd take a police officer's unsolicited and unwarranted suggestion that he should help me change my attitude.

Doctors are consulted for two main things...

1. To treat a problem you're complaining about.

2. To possibly find problems you're not aware of.

Everyone I know of is aware that being overweight is generally not good for your health. Therefore, being told to lose weight when they haven't asked for help is an order. 

Looks like the health/food nazis are really out in force.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Doctors can see cholesterol in the tiny veins and arteries in the back of your eye. If you have an unusually high amount of cholesterol buildup there they will probably mention you should should watch your diet better and lose some weight.


 This is something you wouldn't notice yourself so it makes sense for them to mention it. If you're 5' 6" and 250 pounds, chances are you've noticed.


----------

